# Journey to the stage



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well have decided today is as good a day as any to create a journal.

Aim is it compete in 2011 and the South Coast show is the end goal, U90kg class I expect as well. :thumb:

From now until the end of the year will focus on trying to add as much lean tissue as I can whilst keeping bodyfat levels under control.

Getting some help from Jordan/Hilly as whilst I have done a reasonable job of this alone, feel it may be useful to have somebody else with a bit of experience helping out as well.

Diet is pretty much the norm and nothing groundbreaking, so not really any need to post it up here and waste bandwidth. :lol:

Training I have been focussing on compound movements primarily and looking to improve my strength in these each session. Every 5th week I have a week of lesser weights and then start the training cycle again, normally with a different compound movement.

Lifts are by no means spectacular, but the past few months I have improved them markedly.

Squats- 210x5

Deadlift- 245x3

Low incline Bench- 140x 5

Will hopefully be able to improve those a fair bit more in the next couple of months.

Not sure what else to post here, will try and get some pictures taken later on tonight just to give you and idea of how fat and pale I am :thumb:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

will be following! :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff.

what cardio if any are you doing and what supps are you taking? i would look into BBW green tea caps. cheap/ a good dose and will help you stay leaner while pushing the cals.

a typical days eating would be good to see


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck, subscibed.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardio is walking around in the office and to the toilet :lol:

Diet from monday

*Meal 1*

2 scoops protien

2 scoops powdered oats

6g olive oil

100g of fruit (pineapple, blueberries etc- just for the fructose)

*Meal 2*

250g chcken

200g sweet potato

25g cashew nuts]

*Meal 1*

Same as Meal 1

pre workout:

50g whey, 25g dextrose, BCAAs, Glut

post workout

50g whey, 50g dextrose, BCAAs, Glut

*Meal 5*

75g basmati rice

250g chicken

green veg

*Meal 6*

250g salmon/red meat

100g sweet potato

lots of green veg

*during night*

2scoops protien

Supplement wise, just Vit C 2000mg split AM/PM, co-enzyme Q10 at 60mg, Bromelain at 400mg x 3, multivit and thats pretty much it for the time being.

Protein powder will be using Total Protein by MyProtein. Have used Nutrisport in the past but fancied a change :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

What height/weight are you at the mo mate?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Was 237 when bloated with carbs, but have been doing a keto diet for past 12 days, but weight is 225lbs and height is 5ft10.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

only thing i would say is dnt wake ureself up for the shake. if you wake then have it otherwise dont. i have done this myself but now believe its not worth interupting your sleep just for the extra protein that could be added in during the day


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Normally up at least once during the night to spend a penny to be honest.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

good lifts mate, what aas are you running for the diet? do you still do the 6 week on , 6 week off i remeber you mentioning a while back?


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Are you putting up pics.

Good luck in your goals!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well took a quick picture.

Feeling flat from a period of keto and the light from a **** camera does me no favours, but end of the day I am fatter than I would like, but not the end of the world as can shift that when the time comes.

More pressing is the size issue :lol:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking good. Will be interested in seeing your progression.

Subscribed!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

shauno said:


> good lifts mate, what aas are you running for the diet? do you still do the 6 week on , 6 week off i remeber you mentioning a while back?


 :whistling:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

legs and arms look good


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you have put on some good size from last pics i saw mate thats for sure


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well trained chest and biceps earlier. Was certainly a bit different training with more volume and felt tired towards the end, but strength remained reasonable enough.

*Incline DB press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

*Flat barbell press*

60kg x 8

110kg x 6

115 x 4 and 1 assissted

*High incline smith thumbless grip*

50kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 6

*Cable crossovers*

7plates x 12

9plates x 12

12plates x 7

*Standing EZ Bar curls*

10kg either side x 10

20kg either side x 8

25kg either side x 5

*EZ Preacher curls*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

Off to cook a nice steak now :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I just came in here to see a picture of you, good luck.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I just came in here to see a picture of you, good luck.


Hope it wasn't too much of a let down :lol:

Many thanks.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chris has asked me to upload another progress pic;










Looking solid dude!

Will be keeping tabs on this :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bigger than I thought you would be :lol: Good luck buddy.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Chris has asked me to upload another progress pic;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alas we will be seeing no more of Ben. Set to be replaced by somebody who is more adept at handling the task; i.e. a better actor :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Surprised me actually :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Back from another session and the increased volume took its toll, just not used to it! :cursing:

Oh and will be needing another pair of training trousers after mine ripped open during squats. Good job the gym was empty :whistling:

*Standing calf raise in smith machine off 2inch board*

150kg x 12

220kg x 12

270kg x 12

300kg x 8

*Barbell squats*

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

190kg x 6

210 x 3- had more here, but trousers going threw my concentration a little...

*SLDL*

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

160kg x 6

190kg x 6

*Staggered leg press*

3 sets x 15

*Leg extensions*

80kg x 15

90kg x 11

100kg x 12

*Hamstring curl*

60kg x12

80kg x 12

100kg x 7


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Got some powdered oats and some chocolate protein from MP. Mixes very well without lumps and easy to drink so pleased with that. Will be an easy way to get a meal inside me 

No gym today and a day off work


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking bigger than last pics mate. Good luck with this


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

some strong ass lifting their son. obv upping dose and food is were its at. i need to get on this band wagon quick


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

nice to see this kicking off to a gd start mate, v plzed


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very strong boy bach!! Good luck with your goals matey ;0)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Very strong boy bach!! Good luck with your goals matey ;0)


Thank you :rockon:

Another good night of rest as no need for an early rise as another day off work. Certainly helps a good 10hours of sleep compared to the usual 6-7. :cool2:

Well training shoulders and triceps later on today so will update after the session.

Just about to watch the A Team now, see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Upright row to shoulder press*

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

70kg x 5- rest pause 15seconds, x 2

*Close grip bench*

80kg x 8

100kg x 6

120kg x 5

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

90kg x 5, dropped to 60kg x 6

*Skull crushers*

15kg either side on EZ bar x 8

25kg either side x6

*DB raises*

12kg DBs x 15

18kg DBs x 12

18kg DBs x 8 then finished with 10kg for some partials

*Tricep machine pressdown*

15plates x 12

Stack x 15

Stack (+ 32kg) x 8

:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Deadlifts*

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 6

245kg x 4

*Wide grip chins*

8

7

7

*BB row*

100kg x 8

140kg x 7

140kg x 7

*Lat pull down hammer grip*

55kg x 10

75kg x 10

90kg x 7

*Rear delt machine*

3sets, 45seconds rest between

*straight arm pressdown*

3sets, 45seconds rest between

Pleased with the session. A PB on the DL by one rep and back is still nicely pumped :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Some serious lifts LC :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Some big lifts there mate, specially the 245x4 reps deads:thumbup1:

Some how I thought you'd be older, probably because your a know it all:lol: :lol:

Will follow this with interest Chris:rockon:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Some big lifts there mate, specially the 245x4 reps deads:thumbup1:
> 
> Some how I thought you'd be older, probably because your a know it all:lol: :lol:
> 
> Will follow this with interest Chris:rockon:


 :thumb: More the merrier!

Well feeling a bit sick now, just have to hope that grub that the grub stays inside :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

some good strength their mate. keep that food going in to support the growth


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> some good strength their mate. keep that food going in to support the growth


Actually eating less than before, but appetite is now through the roof.

Cannot rate the MyProtein oats and Total Protein in chocolate enough :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff.. total protein is on offer get ureself stocked up


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Actually eating less than before, but appetite is now through the roof.
> 
> Cannot rate the MyProtein oats and Total Protein in chocolate enough :beer:


are scales and strength holding?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Low incline smith*

Bar x 20

60 x 10

90 x 8

120 x 6

140 x 5

*Decline bench*

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

130 x 4

*High incline smith touching upper chest- lower half of movement*

*
*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 9

*Flye machine*

5plates x 15

5plates x 15

8 plates x 15

*Standing EZ Bar curls*

10kg either side x 10

20kg either side x 8

25kg either side x 6

*EZ Preacher curls*

12.5kg either side x 10

12.5kg either side x 8

*10kg DB super slow 10reps either side*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Toe press with stretch at bottom*

Stack x 14

Stack +40kg x 12

Stack +50kg x 12

Stack +60kg x 12

*Barbell squats*

Up 5kg on last week for all sets

105kg x 6

155kg x 6

195kg x 6

215 x 3

*SLDL*

Up 5kg on these as well

105kg x 6

145kg x 6

165kg x 6

195kg x 6

*
Leg extension superset with hamstring curl*

85kg x 15 then 60kg x 15

90kg x 12 then 80kg x 12

95kg x 10 then 85kg x 10

100kg x 8 then 90kg x 10


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Upright row to shoulder press*

50kg x 8

70kg x 6

80kg x 3 (+3 partials)

*Close grip bench*

90kg x 8

110kg x 5

120kg x 5

*Smith shoulder press behind neck*

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 5

*Skull crushers*

15kg either side on EZ bar x 10

20kg either side x5

*DB raises*

14kg DBs x 15

18kg DBs x 8

*EZ bar upright row*

15kg either side x 12

*Tricep machine pressdown*

Stack x 15

Stack (+ 32kg) x 8

Stack (+32kg) x 8


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Good lifts mate, any pics?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Poor quality one on the first page, will get some up after 10 weeks.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

nice weights mate, keep the progression going x


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Subscribed. You're in great shape mate! Ten times better than i expected!

You on gear? If so brief over view of cycle history? And current cycle. If you don't mind sharing... 

You're strong too, a good athlete by looks of things. Will be following this very keenly.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Subscribed. You're in great shape mate! Ten times better than i expected!
> 
> You on gear? If so brief over view of cycle history? And current cycle. If you don't mind sharing...
> 
> You're strong too, a good athlete by looks of things. Will be following this very keenly.


2 Sus, 1 Deca buddy. Keep it simple :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Deadlifts*

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 6

250kg x 3 :thumb:

*Wide grip chins*

9

7

6

*Barbell UH row*

100kg x 10

140kg x 9

140kg x 8

*Behind neck pulldowns*

50kg x 12

70kg x 10

100kg x 6

*
**Rear delts*

*
*

2sets of 12, 1set of 6

*Straight arm pressdowns*

3sets of 12


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> 2 Sus, 1 Deca buddy. Keep it simple :thumb:


you forgot the every other day after this


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> you forgot the every other day after this


 :whistling: :lol:

4more eggs this morning. Going to get an incubator for them now, we will be having some chicks in a short while I expect. Shame you aren't closer or could give you your own flock


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :whistling: :lol:
> 
> 4more eggs this morning. Going to get an incubator for them now, we will be having some chicks in a short while I expect. Shame you aren't closer or could give you your own flock


still working on my mum for a patch of the garden. dnt no how happy neighbours will be like


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> still working on my mum for a patch of the garden. dnt no how happy neighbours will be like


Don't get a cockerel and I don't see why they would complain as there won't be any noise and they don't smell.

Only real downside is leaving chicken **** on the garden, but you can rake that over when you change their plot every few days.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well back feels nicely worked today, glad for two days of rest as training hard this week.

Hoping for some more increases next week if all goes to plan.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Low incline smith*

Bar x 20

60 x 10

90 x 8

130 x 5

150 x 1 and 1 negative, dropped to 110kg x 2

*Flat barbell bench*

90kg x 8

120kg x 5

130 x 2- dropped to 100kg x 3 (got trapped under bar :lol: ) got bar removed, dropped to 60kg and got 6 more, very nearly trapped under bar again :whistling:

*Chest press machine-grip as if you were holding ski poles*

65kg x 12

75kgkg x 9 (+3 partial)

85kg x 6

*DB Flyes*

26kg x 8

26kg x 6

*Standing EZ Bar curls*

12.5kg either side x 10

22.5kg either side x 8

27.5kg either side x 4

*DB Preacher curls*

22kg x 8 either side

*DB concentration curls*

12kg x 11 on right, then x 12 on left, then back to right to faiure (8) then back to left failure.

:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not in the mood for gym tonight TBH, but has to be done so will see what can manage on squats.

Without a doubt my least favourite session of the week.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Aimed for a increase on all weights tonight and this was achieved. Only 5kg but will take that, all adds up over time.

*Toe press with stretch at bottom*

Stack x 20

Stack +50kg x 15

Stack +60kg x 15

Stack +70kg x 12

*Barbell squats*

*
*

110kg x 6

160kg x 6

200kg x 6

220 x 2

*SLDL*

110kg x 6

150kg x 6

170kg x 6

200kg x 3

Single leg curl each side- 2sets without rest

Then both legs with a squueze and very slow negative

Same with hamstring curls

Good session. God bless my readers 





 :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

increases is were its at just get that food in and its happy days


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Upright row to shoulder press*

50kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 2 :cursing:

*Close grip bench*

90kg x 8

110kg x 8

120kg x 6

*shoulder press machine*

70kg x 10

85kg x 6 +2 partials

85kg x 4, dropped to 65kg for 3.

*Skull crushers*

15kg either side on EZ bar x 12

20kg either side x8

*DB raises*

20kg DBs x 8

22.5kg DBs x 6

14kg single arm x 12

EZ bar upright row

*
Tricep machine pressdown*

*
*

Stack (+20kg) x 12

Stack (+ 36kg) x 7

Stack (+36kg) x 7


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty poor session in all honesty. Have felt lethargic today and a little nauseous when eating meals. :cursing:

Thought would be able to go to gym and get some good numbers, was hoping to get a few more reps on 250kg DL.

Sadly, it wasn't to be.

Managed 1 and that was a real struggle, disappointed as had 3 last week.

Will be using the next week as a deload week, lower weights and slightly higher reps. Never used it until the past few months but certainly helps and will allow me to start increasing weights the following week.

Strength isn't everything but only get enjoyment in sessions from beating previous lifts at the moment and is disheartening to fall down here.

But then, as Confucius said: "Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in getting up every time we do." :thumbup1:

*Deadlifts*

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 6

250kg x 1

*Behind neck lat pulldowns*

45kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg x 9

*Machine row*

90kg x 10

110kg x 8

Rear delts- chest on incline bench, 12kg DBs x 12 for 3 sets


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well this week as said earlier I am using lighter weights and not taking anything beyond failure. Just get some blood flow going and can't take a complete week away from the gym :lol:

Chest and biceps yesterday, legs in a little while.

Weight is now 237lbs.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well felt a little rough today and just ended up throwing up. Will drop the Dbol a few days early as I know for a fact its the root of the problem.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

How you finding the diet matey?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Struggle to eat some days, but again pretty sure that is the Dbol :lol: Appetite and lethargy are the sides for me, but it does give good strength gains.

If I can't stomach a meal like chicken and rice, I just make sure I get the macros with MP Total Protein and some instant oats. No big deal really


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Appetite is now back, and feeling refreshed after a deload week. Time to get back in the gym and start improving lifts.

Want to have 250 for 6 by end of the 5week period in deadlift, squats would like 220kg for 6 and bench, well incline smith 150 for 6 would see me happy.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well off for chest and biceps, lets hope the gym is open :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Low Incline Smith*

Bar x 15

60 x 10

95 x 8

125 x 6

145 x 5

*
Decline barbell*

60 x 8

110 x 8

120 x 4

*High Incline thumbless grip*

60 x 12

80 x 8

85 x 6 + 3 partials

*Cable crossovers*

9plates x 15

11plates x 11

12plates x 8

*EZ Bar curl*

12.5kg either side x 10

22.5 either side x 6

25 either side x 6

*EZ Preacher curls*

10kg either side x 10

12.5 either side x 9

15 either side x 7

Felt good during the session :thumbup1:

Two more meals, hopefully get a bit more of this book finished. Has taken far too long to get through it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Toe Press*

Stack +12kg x 20

Stack +56kg x 15

Stack +66kg x 12

Stack +80kg x 12

*
Barbell squats*

110kg x 6

160kg x 6

200kg x 6

210kg x 3

*SLDL*

110kg x 6

170kg x 6

180kg x 6

200kg x 6

*Ham curls*

80 x 12

85 x 10

85 x 10

*Leg extensions*

90 x 15

100 x 12

110 x 7- rest pause 5seconds, x 3

Feeling it now :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Upright row into overhead press*

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

75kg x 8

*CGBP*

95kg x 8

115kg x 5

125kg x 3, dropped to 95kg x 4, rest pause 5seconds, x 2

*
Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 8

90kg x6

100kg x 4 +1 assist

*Skull crushers*

17.5kg either side of EZ bar x 10

22.5kg either side " " " x4, then CGBP x 4

*Standing side raises*

20kg DB x 10

22kg x 9

22kg x 7

*Tricep pushdown machine*

stack +20kg x 12

Stack +36kg x 8

Stack +36kg x 8, rest pause 5seconds, x 2


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

how long is the journey chris,are you doing a bb show?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> how long is the journey chris,are you doing a bb show?


 :lol: Well plan is the South Coast next spring, so a few months of trying to add some muscle, then diet down and see what I have. Thanks for popping in.

:thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good luck with your goal,what weight do you think youl compete

at and class.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Weight haven't got a clue, but expect it will be the U90KG Inters based on what I have seen of others on this forum and others at similar levels of development. Only time will tell though.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well 228lbs this morning, food intake has remained the same throughout, strength is improving, so imagine this is the Deca and Dbol leaving the system. Only thing that has changed.

Tren and Mast being introduced now though, so should see some marked increases in strength


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Back and rear delts in a bit. Going to see how the 210 feels, if it goes up nicely, then will try and get a few more reps with 250.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Have a good sess mate, you're a strong dude!! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well never satisfied, bigger, stronger fatter is the aim of the game


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Deadlifts*

*
*

110kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 6

250kg x4 :thumb: PB here

*Wide chins*

BW x9

BW x7

*BB row UH grip*

110kg x 12

140kg x 6

*Machine row*

120kg x 9

*Behind neck pulldown*

55kg x 12

75kg x 9

100kg x 5

*
Rear delts*

3sets, 15reps, 10, 9

*Straight arm pulldown*

3 sets of 12, final set was a drop set.

Now time to eat, relax and enjoy the fine weather this weekend


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

250kg x 4?! That's insane!! I am very jealous.  I need video or it didn't happen...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I was very pleased with it myself. No videos sadly, looks like I made it up then :lol:


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good journal chris good luck with your prep


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

chrisj28 said:


> Good journal chris good luck with your prep


 :beer: Not for a few months yet thankfully :whistling:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LittleChris said:


> :beer: Not for a few months yet thankfully :whistling:


It'll whizz by - trust me!

Keep up the good work dude :thumb: Will all be worth it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Low Incline Smith*

Bar x 15

60 x 10

95 x 10

130 x 5

145 x 3, failed on 4th, dropped to 110kg x 2

*Decline barbell*

70 x 10

110 x 6

120 x 6

*DB Flye*

28kg x 10

32kg x 6

*Machine flye*

10plates x 15

*DB curls*

16kg x 10 either side

24kg x 8 either side

*EZ Preacher curls*

12.5 either side x 15

15 either side x 10

Will be training early for this week as plans for the evenings. Not much else to report, just getting the meals in and rest, can only grow :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

All looks satisfyingly superb!

You're a strong chap, too.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Feel weak when I look at some of the lifts of others on here. But only one way to go and that is upwards. Tren should help a little bit as well


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Quick session today and missed the ham curls/leg ext but got the important compounds in.

*Toe press*

Stack +14kg x 20

Stack + 58kg x 15

stack + 68kg x 14

stack +84kg x 10

*Squats*

110 x6

160 x 6

200 x 6

210 x 4

*SLDL*

110 x 8

170 x 6

180 x 6

210 x 6


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

* Upright row into overhead press*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 4

*CGBP*

95kg x 10

115kg x 6

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 10

90kg x6

100kg x6

*Skull crushers*

17.5kgm either side of EZ bar x 10

17.5kg either side of EZ bar x 9

20kg either side " " " x7

*
Standing side raises*

20kg DB x 12

22kg x 9 and 1 partial

22kg x 8

*Tricep pushdown machine*

stack +24kg x 12

Stack +40kg x 8

Stack +40kg x 7

__________________

Weights up across the board today. Back tomorrow and hoping for a good session so will get a good bit of rest in shortly. Have 3weeeks off work after tomorrow so something to look forward to :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Diet for today, same as every day.

Meal 1

2 scoops protien

2 scoops powdered oats

10ml olive oil

100g of fruit (pineapple, blueberries etc- just for the fructose)

Meal 2

260g chcken

200g sweet potato

25g cashew nuts

Meal 3

Same as Meal 1

pre workout:

50g whey, 25g dextrose, BCAAs, Glut

post workout

50g whey, 50g dextrose, BCAAs, Glut

Meal 5

80g basmati rice

260g chicken

green veg

Meal 6

250g rump steak

1scoop oats

during night

2scoops protien


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Didn't manage to make it to gym yesterday due to complications, but not a problem as will go later.

Hoping for 6 reps at 250


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Deadlifts*

110kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 6

260g x1

Rather optimistically went for 270. :lol: Reckon I could have got this if skipped the 260 as got it off the floor a few inches, just couldn't get any further. Gave it two attempts, then called it a day :cursing:

210kg x 8

*
Wide chins*

BW +10kg x6

BW +10kg x5

*
BB row UH grip*

120kg x 12

150kg x 6

*Behind neck pulldown*

60kg x 12

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

*Rear delts*

3sets, 15reps on each, increased weight each time.

*Face pulls*

3 sets of 12

Final set superset with some cable pulldowns, 30reps.

:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Low Incline Smith*

Bar x 15

60 x 12

95 x 10

130 x 5

145 x 3, dropped to 100kg x 6

*
Decline barbell*

75 x 10

115 x 6

125 x 6

*Machine press*

75kg x 15

90kg x 9

105kg x 6 +1 partial

*
DB Flye*

32kg x 5 (rest pause 5seconds) x 1

*Cable crossovers*

11plates x 12

12plates x 7

*DB curls*

16kg x 12 either side

24kg x 8 either side

*
EZ Preacher curls*

15 either side x 12

17.5 either side x 8

20 either side x 6


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> *Deadlifts*
> 
> 110kg x 6
> 
> ...


Jesus christ that is strong deadlifting :cursing:

no fair


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> *Low Incline Smith*
> 
> Bar x 15
> 
> ...


Do you get on alright with the Smith machine? I know can be a necessary evil if training alone etc... but any time I use one, I end up coming to a sticky end... shoulder injuries mainly.

Could be coincidence, but I just try stay away from them now, and so far so good!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Do you get on alright with the Smith machine? I know can be a necessary evil if training alone etc... but any time I use one, I end up coming to a sticky end... shoulder injuries mainly.
> 
> Could be coincidence, but I just try stay away from them now, and so far so good!


Totally agree, always suffer with Smiths, hence try to stay away.

100% of the time they fvck my RC up


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not had any problems actually. I think I might have fairly long arms as can't bring the bar all the way down the chest, well I could but it would be an unnatural movement and sure this would cause shoulder problems.

Only time I get a slight tweak is the unracking and the twisting to get it ready to move, but on the heavier sets get somebody else to twist it off to avoid this. Fingers crossed not had any serious injuries yet


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Not had any problems actually. I think I might have fairly long arms as can't bring the bar all the way down the chest, well I could but it would be an unnatural movement and sure this would cause shoulder problems.
> 
> Only time I get a slight tweak is the unracking and the twisting to get it ready to move, but on the heavier sets get somebody else to twist it off to avoid this. Fingers crossed not had any serious injuries yet


You might be cool with it, I was just saying.

I know we are all more or less the same, but when you zoom in there are subtle differences in our mechanics, and that means something which wrecks me, could be the best movement ever for you


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

On another note, noticing some prominent vascularity. Now I am still a fat bastard so must be the Tren or Mast, or maybe both. Never used Mast before though.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> On another note, noticing some prominent vascularity. Now I am still a fat bastard so must be the Tren or Mast, or maybe both. Never used Mast before though.


Whats your most recent pics?

I've not followed the journal so far if completely honest - what show you gunning for?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

One **** picture front page, will get some decent ones done end of this cycle when should have leaned up a little and added some more muscle.

Show will be UKBFF South Coast spring next year God willing- fits in with my plans for the year, is a well run show, and whilst not on my doorstep, is probably the closest show I could do in that period aside from the NABBA West.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> One **** picture front page, will get some decent ones done end of this cycle when should have leaned up a little and added some more muscle.
> 
> Show will be UKBFF South Coast spring next year God willing- fits in with my plans for the year, is a well run show, and whilst not on my doorstep, is probably the closest show I could do in that period aside from the NABBA West.


Is it specifically a UKBFF show you want to do? Not that I am biased one way or t'other, just asking


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not fussed to be honest. Could do NABBA West just as easily.

Not sure really why you would choose one over the other. Benefit of NABBA is would be able to enter 1st timers, although downside to that is no restrictions on weight in the class so could go either way. Being realistic and not expecting to win my first show, but you want to get as many things in your favour as possible!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Not fussed to be honest. Could do NABBA West just as easily.
> 
> Not sure really why you would choose one over the other. Benefit of NABBA is would be able to enter 1st timers, although downside to that is no restrictions on weight in the class so could go either way. Being realistic and not expecting to win my first show, but you want to get as many things in your favour as possible!


Both great feds so its just a matter of pick one and go for it really.

As long as you take in good size and have condition, you won't be out of place is the bottom line.

So, if these shows are spring next year... realistically you will be starting diet proper - start December, January latest?

So just now will be going all out for size while not accruing too much bodyfat that you will just have to take off again anyway?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Precisely, keeping to the diet mentioned a few posts above. Have one cheat a week.

Looking forward to the challenge to be honest as have cut before but just for the sake of getting lean so no end goal in sight so motivation faltered when things slowed.

At least once I have donned some pants I will have earnt the right to call myself a BBer and have a suitable avatar rather than the bloody Meerkat :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Squats*

110kg x 6

160kg x6

200kg x 6

220kg x 3

*SLDL*

110 x 10

170 x 8

180 x 6

210 x 6

*
Leg extensions*

95kg x 15

105 x 9

110 x 8

*Ham curls*

90 x 15

90 x 8

90 x 8


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> *Squats*
> 
> 110kg x 6
> 
> ...


*BOOM*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Upright row into press*

55kg x10

65 x 10

*Clean, then jerk into standing presses*

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

*
Close grip bench*

95kg x 12

120 x 8 (assissted final rep)

*Smith shoulder pres*s

60kg x 12

90kg x 6

105 x 3 :whistling:

*Skullcrushers*

17.5 either side of EZ Bar x9

17.5 either side x 7

*DB lateral raises*

18kg x 12

22kg x 10

22kg x9

*Tri pressdown machine*

Stack +26kg x 12

Stack +42kg x 8

Stack +42kg x 7


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Strong as feck on the squats Chris :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Getting there on the squats, just a shame legs are like twigs :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mustnt be going deep enough 

why didnt u reply to my txt biatch


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Para son, good enough for what we need.

Off work until end of month so reception at home is non-existent, forgive me son.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You do realize unracking the weight then racking it again is not a squat........?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not even with a knee bend and growling?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Not even with a knee bend and growling?


 That's as good as ATG isn't it ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

xpower said:


> That's as good as ATG isn't it ?


Sure is :laugh:

Depth on my squat shouldn't be up for debate anyway as ripped a hole in ass on last trousers whilst squatting:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Sure is :laugh:
> 
> Depth on my squat shouldn't be up for debate anyway as ripped a hole in ass on last trousers whilst squatting:whistling:


 When you wear skin tight emo jeans its not that impressive bro


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO, give me some praise FFS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> LMAO, give me some praise FFS!


Your punctuation is good.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Just read this from page one mate, you eat the same As me! Lol I could always eat more though am hungry most of the time, could be due to boredom, or where I used to gorge myself and my stomach is massive or something. Interesting to see it all progress between my journal and yours actually Chris so I'll keep an eye on this one mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You are welcome at anytime son 

Back in a short while, hoping for some good weights


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Deadlift*

110 x 6

150 x 6

210 x 6

*Chins*

bodyweight +10kg x 7

+12kg x 5

+12kg x 6 (hammer grip)

*UH Barbell row*

130kg x 12

150kg x 7

*
Wide V-grip attachment pulldowns*

65kg x 12

80kg x 10

105kg x 6

*Rear delt machine*

3sets, 15, 15, 9

*Straight arm pulldowns*

3sets of 12

Think will loweer the weight on the SLDL next week and up the rep range. At the moment pretty much deadlifting twice in one week.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

thats a good sesh mate,do you find dead lifting affects your

routine tho...ide do them last tbh.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well in the same way that any heavy compound affects them in that certainly weaker on other movements. I could do them at the end of the workout and sure would have a benefit there as well, but part of the enjoyment for me at the moment is beating the previous weaks weights and lifting heavier than I have lifted before.

Do you DL at the end then?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Well in the same way that any heavy compound affects them in that certainly weaker on other movements. I could do them at the end of the workout and sure would have a benefit there as well, but part of the enjoyment for me at the moment is beating the previous weaks weights and lifting heavier than I have lifted before.
> 
> *Do you DL at the end then*?


my lower back is knackered mate,i cant deadlift! but when i was

bb,i never actually did them,only bb rows or tbar.

and hyperextentions.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mal said:


> my lower back is knackered mate,i cant deadlift! but when i was
> 
> bb,i never actually did them,only bb rows or tbar.
> 
> and hyperextentions.


Tell you something then

My back was totally fvcked, vertibrae 1 2 and 3, I was told by a guy on here

called Tall to start deadlifting and squatting as I hadn't done if for ages, has

helped immensely, don't get me wrong, still get twinges and odd sore day but

i don't get really bad trauma anymore (touch wood)

Form has to be spot on, and don't tend to go all out balls and all on deads (do

on squats though as it doesn't hurt at all nowadays squatting), just leave one

in the tank:thumbup1:

I've had stints of upto 10 weeks off work with it in the past.

Maybe worth a rethink:cool2:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im doing it now tel,im back on the trowel now working no lower

back pain or pumps,awesome,but still have to be carefull not

to get carried away,do all core work stretching the lot,but

yes it does work.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mal said:


> im doing it now tel,*im back on the trowel* now working no lower
> 
> back pain or pumps,awesome,but still have to be carefull not
> 
> ...


Me too, from having a business that turned over 1 or 2 mil a year, to walling

again, life is great:thumb:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol fvkin walling. tell me about it,rebuilt stone wall,rebuilding brick

wall at mo,fvkin woman on the phone,oh thought you were gonna

start this week,stone wall rebuild,its getting on my tits now:lol:

i want to train!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You find doing manual labout saps your energy and makes it harder training?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes Chris, very much so, and the older I get the worse it becomes


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

when i was younger no,but now yes it does,so i take days

off,to rest.il take a few weeks off when these jobs

are done,and hit the gym lol.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well you boys have the best months coming up for working outdoors. Feet split from the cold, hands numb all day and frost bitten lips


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Can't wait, although after 30+ years in this trade I'm kinda used to it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i was in hospital 2 winters ago,working on a fvkin mountain

in the snow and ice lol,never again! will be keeping warm again

this year,spend it in the gymi hibernate now.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Tel, if you don't mind me asking, what happened to your business? Guess the recession and the downturn in the construction industry must have been to blame. The big construction companies for those housing estates cut thousands of jobs but sure just as many went through smaller outlets.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got caught out with 2 building sites and 11 houses total, bank pulled plug on one so lost a

shed load on that, backed other one to a limit and went past that, plus sales prices went

way down.

Sods law had it that I'd invested a lot in the site that got closed down:rolleyes:

Tried hard to sell it but fecking banks are a55holes, still having trouble:whistling:

Pretty sh1t really but can't dwell, onwards and upwards:thumbup1:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> Got caught out with 2 building sites and 11 houses total, bank pulled plug on one so lost a
> 
> shed load on that, backed other one to a limit and went past that, plus sales prices went
> 
> ...


Feel for you mate i was in construction aswell owned for houses, then got laid off and had to sell 3 of em at a loss, wasnt good.

And chris im actually enjoying this journal youve seemed to have chilled lately and stopped being a Cock? Lol. Changed my opinion anyways mate.

Truce?

Also your a strong bastard!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Feel for you mate i was in construction aswell owned for houses, then got laid off and had to sell 3 of em at a loss, wasnt good.
> 
> And chris im actually enjoying this journal youve seemed to have chilled lately and stopped being a Cock? Lol. Changed my opinion anyways mate.
> 
> ...


Truce, I am still a cock though :lol: :thumb:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> Truce, I am still a cock though :lol: :thumb:


Lmao toned it down tho!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Truce, I am still a cock though :lol: :thumb:


 This is the most truthful and best post of the day, reps


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well next few weeks will be upping the rep range to around 8-12. Still going to failure but weights will just be slightly lighter.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumbup1:

*
*

*
Slow incline smith- holding for second on negative*

Bar x 15

60kg x 15

90kg x 12

110kg x 8

110kg x 7

*
Decline barbell*

70kg x 12

120kg x 8

130kg x 5

*High incline smith*

70kg x 12

90kg x 7

90kg x 5, dropped to 70kg x 4

*Cable crossovers*

10plates x 15

11plates x 8

*
Machine flye*

12plates x 14

*
DB Curl*

16kg x 28

24kg x 12

*DB concentration curls*

12kg one arm, then move to other arm without rest and back. 3sets each arm

12/8/8

*Seated double DB curls*

10kg DB x 10


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

For legs switched the order around. Hamstrings first with ham curls to pre-fatigue before moving onto SLDL. For quads, leg extensions then squats.

Too tired to write it all up.....


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i notice a few people use pre fatigueing, do u think it helps?

I always get sucked into doing the heavy compound first....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Certainly has some merit, if only as it a variation. I always try to increase reps/poundage each week, but a change in approach is equally useful. Felt it when squatting lets put it that way


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What do you make of the Moon's return to the Square this week Chris?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Watching it now son. Overshadowed by Sam's terrible behaviour at little George's Christening


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pre fatigue doesn't make sense though chris, although it does have a shock value IMO

How can fatiguing muscles to lift less, hence not getting the deeper muscle fibers involved,

be progressive??

I tried it when it was in vogue years ago, just over stressed me and I was totally cns fooked.

I'm slowly thinking that most talk of differing routines is just an excuse not to work hard and

lift heavy weights, often. Carries some merit??

I've been trying to get by on as few calories as possible so as not to gain fat but feck me

its not working.

Am going to many more carbs as of today.

Oh, and try and lift heavy weights


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

many have very good results with it tel thats for sure


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it the same as pre exhaust??

I still remember Tall banging on about how terrible it was, convinced me anyway.

Whats a typical say quads pre fatigue session?

Any change of routine will show results for so long I suppose

IYO Hilly, could it be better for some than others??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't do it often. Say some cable crossovers before some benching, or some leg extensions before squats.

Good session overall today. 

*Upright row into press*

55kg x 15

65kg x 8

*Clean, jerk to press, then standing presses*

80kg x 8

100kg x 5 (partials)

*CGBP*

100kg x 10

125 x 5

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 12

90kg x 6

105kg x 4

*DB raises*

20kg DB x 12

22kg x 10

24kg x 8

*Tricep pushdown*

Stack +26kg x 15

Stack +42kg x 10

Stack +42kg x 9


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Is it the same as pre exhaust??
> 
> I still remember Tall banging on about how terrible it was, convinced me anyway.
> 
> ...


I know Dorian Yates advocates it on legs, as seen in a Week in the Dungeon - doing say leg extensions before squats as to use less weight on squats therefore less weight on the back & knees - so I can see the benefits it has for preventing injuries.

However I personally tried it out for a few months and found that (for me anyway) you can't beat squats for muscle & thickness to the quads.

Nice to see all is well Chris, what otc supplements do you currently take?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

COQ10 at 60mg, some bromelain (400mg) x 3, Omega 3 1000mg x 8, Multi vit and thats it. Did have some Vit C in there, but have run out at the moment.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

You may be a bit of nob but that is some serious weight you're lifting there mate well done

Just looked at your deadlifts, how come you only do 3 sets, and increae the weight loads for the last one but do the same amount of reps?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Is it the same as pre exhaust??
> 
> I still remember Tall banging on about how terrible it was, convinced me anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes mate it has its uses, i feel mainly for more advanced or stronger guys who are BODYBUILDERS and not looking for any more strength.

once your saying squating upwards of 200kg you are putting ureself at serious risk of injury getting heavier and heavier and really what for no1 cares what ure squat is just how big ure legs are.

if you can pre exhaust first or train hamstrings first and get ureself to squat with the same amount or less but get more sitmulation for ure quads to grow then its a big benefit IMO.

for beginers no. i feel you need to focus on getting stronger. its why i like DC alot. he puts deads at end of workout and quads after hams so you dont need to lift as much to growl

i think that makes sense.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Barker said:


> You may be a bit of nob but that is some serious weight you're lifting there mate well done
> 
> Just looked at your deadlifts, how come you only do 3 sets, and increae the weight loads for the last one but do the same amount of reps?


Have room for 4 sets so work with a progression a weight I feel comfortable with. Worked well to start with, but past two weeks have struggled with the top set so changing things around and will try some other variations here.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Underhand BB row*

70kg x12

120kg x 12

150kg x8

170kg x 4

*Chins (hammer grip)*

BW x 8

BW +10kg x 6

BW +12kg x 5

*Dumbell row on low incline bench*

60kg each side x 15

60kg each side x 12

*Lat pulldown (Underhand grip)*

*
*

70kg x 12

85kg x 8

105kg x 6

*Rear delts*

3sets of 15

*
Straight arm pulldown*

3sets of12


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Just found this journal

U90's at UKBFF portsmouth still the plan?

might see you on stage in the same class!

any recent pics? seen one on page 1


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Just found this journal
> 
> U90's at UKBFF portsmouth still the plan?
> 
> ...


I believe Chris has outgrown his camera atm:rolleye:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Still the plan IB 

Will post some pictures end of the cycle as still a work in progress!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Decline barbell*

*
*

60kg x 6

100kg 6

140kg x 6

160 x 5

*Machine press*

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

115kg x 8

*
**DB incline press*

40kg x 8

44kg x 8

50kg x 6

*
Machine flyes*

12plates x 15

14plates x 7

16plates x 6

*DB alternate curls*

16kg x 6each side

24kg x 6each side

28kg x 5each side, dropped to 18kg x 5each side

*
DB spider curls*

16kg x 10

16kg x 8

*DB concentration curls to failure and then partials to failure*

*
*

12kg x 20 (including partials)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Deadlifts*

110kg x 6

150kg x6

210kg x 6

260kg x 3

*
BW chins (hammer grip)*

BW x 8

BW +12kg x 7

BW +14kg x 5

*
BB underhand row*

120kg x 12

150kg x 7

*Rear delts*

3sets of 15, rest-pausing on final heavy sets

*Lat pulldown (UH hook grip)*

*
*

75kg x 12

90kg x 8

105kg x 5


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Impressive DL steath Boy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> Chris the only stage you will be on is the one at funnygirls in blackpool you cnut.


 :thumb:

Past your bedtime though? :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> It is actually Chris thanks for reminding me mate
> 
> Do us a favour though and text your mum (ive got no credit left) and tell her to bring me a drink up when she comes up to bed...oh and the condoms in my coat pocket (XL)


No credit left? Might be time to ditch the paper round and get yourself a proper job. :laugh:

Sadly for you, she no longer breast feeds, looks like you are out of luck.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Oooooh snap!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Toe press*

Stack +20kg x 20

Stack +60kg x15

Stack +72kg x15

Stack +90kg x 10

*
Squats*

110kg x 6

160kg x 6

200kg x 6

220kg x 4

*SLDL*

110 x 12

110 x 12

150 x 10

*
Leg extension*

85 x 15

95 x 12

105 x 8

*Hamstring curls*

85 x 12

90 x 10

95 x 8

Changing workouts slightly for the next week or two as without my motorbike due to an accident. Whilst it is being repaired, am having to cycle to the gym. Not ideal when I finish work, get home and have to cycle for 40mins in pitch black to the gym and then back :lol:

Will fit the sessions in though


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> *Toe press*
> 
> Stack +20kg x 20
> 
> ...


Get some lights


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Would have to cycle to shop to get them, even further to cycle


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PMSL just realised Chris is banned, what happened? :lol:

Will he be back :confused1:

Hope so, would miss his posts for sure


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Read ur reps bro


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

any1 fancy filling me in


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hilly said:


> any1 fancy filling me in


I'm sure there would be a few on here who'd love to fill you in, you sexy bastard :wink:

I thought he posted after his banned status was on???

Knowing him he's probably just having a crack :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> I'm sure there would be a few on here who'd love to fill you in, you sexy bastard :wink:
> 
> I thought he posted after his banned status was on???
> 
> Knowing him he's probably just having a crack :laugh:


He is banned for one month people..

:beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

he got banned for racial comment


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i dont think it was racial tbh,but some people made it so.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well either way lets not turn his journal into a debate.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

as if you'd want that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I really wouldnt mate, not fair on him.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Its getting ridiculous to be fair, just like WRT got Permanently banned for a racial slurr that was actually a quote from a friend of his and not out of his own mouth.

Anyways like you said wont detract from journal,

See you in a month Chris mate...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm glad he's not permanently banned....I liked Chris...liked his straight forward approach and he always said what he thought no matter how unpopular that made him which is refreshing.....the board needs guys like him.

I think its a real shame about WRT....I liked him for the same reasons as Chris but I guess their forthright views were in the end their downfall and will probably be mine one day.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IanStu said:


> i'm glad he's not permanently banned....I liked Chris...liked his straight forward approach and he always said what he thought no matter how unpopular that made him which is refreshing.....the board needs guys like him.
> 
> I think its a real shame about *WRT*....I liked him for the same reasons as Chris but I guess their forthright views were in the end their downfall and will probably be mine one day.


*Him and Mak were such good friends as well...*

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Their cousins mate lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DEJ said:


> Their cousins mate lol


Fu**ing hell !

Tell you what mate and deadly serious that rings way to many bells with me..


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Fear not chaps I have returned


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Don't mention the war!

Or cotton :whistling:

Glad to see you back mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Training last week, nearly got a 280kg deadlift after 4 at 260kg. Just short of lock out which was annoying.

Managed 170kg on decline bench as well which was pleased with.

Week off work so back to 4days this week using my conventional split.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Decline bench*

60kg x 15

100kg x 8

150kg x 6

170kg x 3 (3rd was assissted)

*
Machine press*

100kg x 12

Stack +10kg x 10

Stack +20kg x 7

*
High smith incline*

90kg x8

100kg x 5

*DB flyes*

*
*

28kg x 10

32kg x 7

36kg x 4 (Rest pause15secs) x 2

*
DB alternate curls*

16kg x 8

24kg x 6

28kg x 6

*
Single arm cable curls across body*

20 x 15 either arm

25x 15 either arm

*
DB concentrationn curls*

10kg each side to failure, got 20 on left side with two rest pauses. Right side got to 12, then had cramp in abs and couldn't move without spasming for a good 5minutes. Thought it was a hernia at first!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> then had cramp in abs and couldn't move without spasming for a good 5minutes. Thought it was a hernia at first!


Been there done that, fecking hurts mate don't it

Welcome back btw:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Been there done that, fecking hurts mate don't it
> 
> Welcome back btw:thumbup1:


Yes!!! Had it once before but nothing like today. Was excruciating for a good 20seconds, I was writhing around then it passed. Thought it was safe to stand up. Mistake as it hit me again. Must have looked a picture :laugh: Bit tender still mind you, must be my powerful core to blame :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Toe press*

Stack x 50 reps (rest 5 seconds at 25 and 35 reps)

Stack x 50 reps (rest 5 seconds at 18 and 28 and 40 reps)

Stack x 30 reps (rest pause somewhere, not noted)

*Smith machine squats- narrow stance and hold at bottom*

100kg x 10

150kg x10

180kg x 8

230kg x 3

Got a pain in fibula on final two sets, either the stance in the Smith which was odd, or fact I had shoes on when I normally go barefoot.

*SLDL*

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

160kg x 6

*
Leg extension*

90kg x 15

100kg x 12

105kg x 10

*Ham curls*

85kg x 15

90kg x 11

95kg x 9


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good sess chris!

You've got to be careful with smith machine squats (I know you know, just so I can type something!) - not having to balance allows for all sorts of form issues and before you know it... injury! Bloomin' good weight though mate! My best was 5.5 a side for 14, 5 a side for 30. What's that, 240kg and 200kg?

Those 50 rep calf raises must have burned like a biatch!!! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Good sess chris!
> 
> You've got to be careful with smith machine squats (I know you know, just so I can type something!) - not having to balance allows for all sorts of form issues and before you know it... injury! Bloomin' good weight though mate! My best was 5.5 a side for 14, 5 a side for 30. What's that, 240kg and 200kg?
> 
> Those 50 rep calf raises must have burned like a biatch!!! :thumb:


Only used it as the power rack was taken. Idea was to go higher reps but couldn't stop myself trying it. Live and learn though eh :thumbup1:

Yes no need to show off now Daz! :lol:

Yeah they did the job, will do them again next week but add 10kg to the stack.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Session from last night.

*Smith press*

Bar x 20

60 x 15

90 x 8

110 x 7

120 x 4 (+1 slow negative to failure)

*CGBP*

60 x 12

100 x 10

125 x 5

*Seated machine press*

70 x 12

85 x 6

*DB side raises*

20kg x 12

22kg x 10

24kg x 10

*
Tricep pushdown machine*

Stack (+30kg) x 15

Stack (+50kg) x 10

Stack (+60kg) x 6

*
DB OH extension*

10kg x 15 either side. Didn't like this exercise one bit

*Cable kickbacks*-

2 sets each side without rest

*
Straight bar pressdown*

Stack x 12

Stack (+24kg) x 8


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Didn't do any deadlifts today as getting into the crouching position is too painful with this leg at the moment. Should be sorted by the end of the weekend with a bit more rest.

*BB UH row*

60x 15

110x 10

130 x 8

150 x 8

170 x 2- too much lower back here so ended it early.

*Single arm machine row*

50kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 7

*
Behind neck pulldown*

65kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

*Standing face pulls with foot on station to prevent body movement*

3sets, final working set 70kg x 10

*
Rear delt machine*

24reps

2sets with stack, final set rest paused to get 10reps


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good strength there chris,fair play.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Decline bench*

60kg x 15

110kg x 8

150kg x 5- (not pleased with this, just felt awkward compared to last week and didn't get in the right position I think)

*Incline DB bench*

29kg x 10

60kg x 5, drop to 48kg x 4

60kg x 3 and 1 negative and hold for stretch

*Machine press*

100kg x 12

Stack +10kg x 8

Stack +20kg x 6

*DB flyes*

20kg x 15

20kg x 15 and stretch for 10seconds at end of 15reps

*
Cable flye*

*
*

11plate x 11

*EZ curls*

10kg each side of bar x15

10kg each side x15

20kg each side x8

25kg each side x 5

*DB alternate curls (seated)*

20kg x 8

24kg x 6


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

weights going good followed ur journal since it started just never posted keep it up


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheers 

Off to do legs in a little bit, just having a chicken korma now. 85g basmati, 280g chicken abnd some korma sauce.

Still have problem with tibia but will just get on with it I think


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well that was an utter disaster. Tibia still a problem, found this out as soon as I reached para on the warm up set of squats- quite painful so rather than aggravate the pain ditched them. Same problem with lunges and leg extensions; essentially any movement which would train the quads. Bloody nuisance, but with a week or so of rest should be sorted.

Managed a calf workout and a little bit of hamstrings...,

*Toe press*

*
*

Stack (+10kg) x 50- rest pause 5seconds at 22, 35 and 42reps.

Stack (+10kg) x 50- rest pause 5seconds at 16, 35 reps

Stack (+10kg) x 25- rest pause 5seconds at 15 reps

*
SLDL*

110kg x 15

140kg x 8

180kg x 6

210kg x 6


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Time to rest them up for a bit I think buddy 

Good SLDL weight though.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Time to rest them up for a bit I think buddy
> 
> Good SLDL weight though.


Will just skip legs next week, keep this knee wrap on.

Won't stop training upper body though :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sh*t, sounds bad Chris. Hope it gets better ASAP. Bonkers SLDL though, very impressive. :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Somehow missed this buddy.

Will be following from now on :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

when i saw the title i thought you were off to a west end show


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Somehow missed this buddy.
> 
> Will be following from now on :thumbup1:


Good stuff. Still mixing the training with accountancy?



1russ100 said:


> when i saw the title i thought you were off to a west end show


After my appearance on Blue Peter many years ago with the Bristol Boy's Choir I have since given up on singing. Sorry to let you down :laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Standing military press*

*
*

Bar x10

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

80kg x 3

100kg x 4, drop to 60 and 6 sets of upright rows into presses

*CGBP*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

130kg x 5 (5th rep assissted)

*Smith press*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

110kg x 2 :lol:

*Skull crusher EZ bar*

15kg each side x 12

20kg each side x 9

*DB raises*

22kg x 12

24kg x 7

24kg x 8

*
Tri-machine pushdown*

Stack +40kg x 13

Stack +50kg x 10

Stack +60kg x 6


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Rack deadlifts*

*
*

110kg x 6

150kg x 6

230kg x 6

280kg x 6

*BB UH row*

110kg x 12

140kg x 10

150kg x 6

*Behind neck pulldown*

75 x 15

85 x 10

100 x 6

*
Vbar pulldown*

100 x 5 (+1 negative hold)

80 x 10

*
2sets bent over rear delts with dumbells*

*
1set rear delt machine*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Decline bench*

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

160kg x 3, dropped to 100kg and got a further 7reps.

*
Machine press*

100kg x 12

Stack +16kg x 8

Stack +26kg x 6

*Cable flyes*

10plates x 12

12plates x 12

*
DB low incline*

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

*EZ curls*

12.5kg each side x 15

12.5kg each side x 12

20kg each side x 6

25kg each side x 6

*DB alternate curls (seated)*

*
*

20kg x 10

*Rope cable curls- *

9reps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weres the weight at son?? any recent pics kicking about


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah going to get some done in 2weeks when this phase draws to an end.

Weight is about 235/236lbs at the moment.

No training tonight as giving the legs a complete rest. Hoping it will do the trick and get the tibia fully operational again.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Standing military press*

*
*

Bar x6

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

100kg x 4 more partials than full reps here, drop to 80kg clean and press x 2

*CGBP*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

130kg x 6

*Smith press*

*
*

60kg x 12

100kg x 7, rest pause 15seconds, 1 rep and 1 negative.

*Skull crusher EZ bar*

17.5kg each side x 12

20kg each side x 8

*DB raises*

24kg x 10

24kg x 10

26kg x 8

*Tri-machine pushdown*

Stack +40kg x 15

Stack +50kg x 8

Stack +60kg x 5

Very bloated at the moment, but will have PWO meal in 30-40mins then hit the sack. 

Weight is 238lbs now.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Rack DL*

60kg x 8

150kg x 6

230kg x 6

300kg x 4

*Barbell UH row*

115kg x 12

145kg x 9

155kg x 6

*Rack chins*

BW x 8

BW +25kg x 8

BW +70kg x 4 found it difficult to keep the plates in position here

*Straight arm rope pulldowns*

3sets with heavier weight each set

*Rear delt machine*

3 sets with heavier weight each set


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BW + 70kg :lol: , thought I looked a t1t with 40kg, would of loved pics of this 

Some big lifts there mate, are the bor's dorian style, ie reverse grip to normal, very impressive

if they are.

Not wanting to sound condescending, just like to know what the form is like Chris??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chris try a backpack of some sort with weights in for the rack chins once you get so heavy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> BW + 70kg :lol: , thought I looked a t1t with 40kg, would of loved pics of this
> 
> Some big lifts there mate, are the bor's dorian style, ie reverse grip to normal, very impressive
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Form is underhand so palms facing forward and I use straps. A 45degree angle or thereabouts, can go heavier but form does suffer then and feel it more in the lower back than anywhere else.

Back is feeling sore today which I always enjoy. Not always a great indicator of muscle growth and whatnot, but a certain reassurance in it for me at least :thumbup1:

Appetite hasn't been great today so have used more shakes than normal and will just have 2 6egg omelettes and a protien shake with some some EVOO for the rest of the night.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well not feeling great at all today. Felt a little off yesterday evening and today struggling to eat. Threw up earlier on and feel a little nauseous now. See if I have an appetite before I get to bed. Less than ideal but nothing I can do about it other than to get better.

Another week off for the legs and will then start back training them next week.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope you get well soon bud 

The 'Winter Bug' is lurking isn't it....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Hope you get well soon bud
> 
> The 'Winter Bug' is lurking isn't it....


Seems to be. Thought of chicken and sweet potato tomorrow is making me wretch  Think will take a few shakes in with me and a bit of fruit and see whether I have room for any of those sandwiches from the canteen.

Just watching the X Factor now, early night on the cards.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Feeling a bit better today, eating has been far from ideal today but one day won't be doing any harm in the grand scheme of things.

Full systems ahead tomorrow.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Diet today:

2 and a bit scoops of MP Instant Oats, 15ml extra virgin olive oil, 2.5scoops of MP Total Protein (blend)

Tin of pineapple (half here, half later on)

85g basmati rice, 280g chicken, korma sauce, 2 slices of bacon

85g basmati rice, 280g chicken, korma sauce

2scoops MP Protien blend, 2scoops oat, slice of toast

20g dextrose, 60g whey (pre-WO)

60g dextrose, 60g whey (Post-WO)

2scoops of MP Protein, two scoops instant oats, 15ml Extra virgin oil, rest of pineapple.

Might have an ommellete later depending on appetite (5eggs, bit of cheese)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Boom. Catching up. Strong solid looking fcuker. i only seen the pic at the start...may have missed others. I recon your gonna look real good mate once the crap is off


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Boom. Catching up. Strong solid looking fcuker. i only seen the pic at the start...may have missed others. I recon your gonna look real good mate once the crap is off


Appreciate that, will get some pictures up next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good

I think this looks like a good journal for a spamming. Rammers jornal is going a little sh!te tbh :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:

Dave's journal is the best place for that 

Gym seems to have changed its opening hours now. Normally closed at 22:00, seems to be at 21:00 now!? Weekend is worse though, now closes at 15:00 when it used to be 18:00 In my eyes this is a change to the terms and conditions and I wasn't consulted. Now I am sure I could claim breach of contract and end my contract, and I would if there was a better equipped gym locally. Little bastards.

*Decline BB*

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

160kg x 4 (+1negative), dropped to 120kg x 3

120kg x 7 REST PAUSE 10seconds, x 2.

*
Machine press*

105kg x 12

Stack (=105kg) +18kg x 8

Stack (+28kg) x 6

*
High incline slower than normal on negative*

90kg x 9

110kg x 5

*DB flyes*

22kg x 15

30kg x 8

36kg x 4, supersetted with cable crossovers x 7

*EZ curls*

12.5kg each side x 15

12.5kg ES x 15

22.5kg ES x 6

27.5kg ES x 6

*
Seated alternate DB curls- triple drop set with no rest*

28kg x 3 each side, then 20kg x 4 each side, then 16kg x 4 each side.

Job done.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

def breach of contract IMO kido.

looks like a major drop in volume their, 1 working set mainly per exercise? new routine or just a change up for a few weeks


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Missed out the 120kg x 7, then then Rest pause for 10 then 2 more reps.

You think a drop in volume?

Pretty much the same as usual TBH. Only easyish ones are the first set on machine press and first set of DB flyes.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahh see, without the rest pause it was just the one heavy working set then a drop set sort of.

I like it similar to what im doing in a day. chest for me would be

inc bench warm ups then heavy set first then drop 20%ish

seated mach - first set heavy between 5-9 then drop 20%ish second set

inc db flies for one set to failure.

usually do a feel set u cud call it before working sets


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like a good workout to me very similar to what i do most of the year.

Minus that gay superset of flys with cable flys though....but that is just the internet warrior coming out of you.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> ahh see, without the rest pause it was just the one heavy working set then a drop set sort of.
> 
> I like it similar to what im doing in a day. chest for me would be
> 
> ...


Quite like the rest pause technique at the moment and drop sets at the moment. Good feeling from them.

Wish I had a hammer strength chest press though, far superior to the chest press machine I use.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Looks like a good workout to me very similar to what i do most of the year.
> 
> Minus that gay superset of flys with cable flys though....but that is just the internet warrior coming out of you.


Internet warrior is strong in me, just need to find a worthy foe then I can polish off the keyboard and get down to some serious asskicking :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Internet warrior is strong in me, just need to find a worthy foe then I can polish off the keyboard and get down to some serious asskicking :2guns: :2guns:


 I felt quite hurt by your message "bigger prey" i was near tears with you calling me small Chris........you haven't lost your touch:lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Going to be training back this afternoon, shoulders and triceps tomorrow. Off for the weekend from lunchtime Friday so unable to train until Monday. Leg should be fine to train then as well


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Rack deadlifts*

60kg x 6

150kg x 6

230kg x 6

310kg x 3

*BB UH row*

120kg x 12

150kg x 9

160kg x 6

*
Rack chins*

BW x10

BW +40kg x 8

BW +60kg x 6

*Face pulls superset with straight bar cable pulldowns*

15 reps each exercise (30total)- 2 sets

W*ide V-grip cable pulldown*

105kg x 7


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well a weekend off the diet and a large amount to drink. :lol:

Back on it now and won't be drinking for a while again, haven't missed that hangover feeling and empty wallet. £200 lighter after the weekend :lol:

Chest and biceps later, will update in due course.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you and Dutch go out for a drink :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

PMSL

They went for a workout then a few beers

ANyway

Pics?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pictures will be done this week. Just want to get a full week of sessions so weekend seems most likely.

*Decline BB*

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

160kg x 4, drop to 120kg x 4

*Machine chest press*

105kg x 12

Stack (+20kg) x 6

Stack (+32kg) x 4

*Low incline Smith*

100kg x 8

130kg x 3 (failed on 3rd), dropped to 100kg x 5

*
DB flyes with a deep stretch*

22kg x 14

22kg x 14

32kg x 4, finished with some machine flyes

*EZ curls*

12.5kg each side x 15

12.5kg each side x 10

25kg each side x 6

27.5kg each side x 2 (RP10) x 1

*
Seated alternate DB curls*

22kg x 8 each side

*DB concentration curls*

10kg each side x 20


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

strength is looking good mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Seemed to hold up despite eating next to nothing this weekend so thats good


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Trained legs today for first time in over 3 weeks. No problems with knee but decided to err on the side of caution and didn't take squats to failure and avoided leg extensions/hamstring curls as found these aggravated the problem last time. The real test will be tomorrow, if no soreness then can crack on training them properly next week 

*BB Squats*

60kg x8

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 6

220kg x 2

*SLDL*

*
*

100kg x 10

150kg x 8

200kg x 6


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

get on the stationary bike for 5 mins,warms up the caps nice. :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> get on the stationary bike for 5 mins,warms up the caps nice. :thumbup1:


Good tip there. I normally ask the nice young lady in the gym to give me a rubdown before, might have to try the bike though :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

m knees are shagged but doing this is making a big diff at the mo,

and really stretching hams,knee and calfs also.

i can only do leg extensions and hamm curls at my cr4p gym lol.

so have too do loads of high rep sets,and they can aggravate

the area,but so far so good.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How do you find them for growth as conventional wisdom would suggest you need to have something like squats or leg presses in there?

I have no leg press (well abobe 220kg) so am pretty limited in what I can do as well.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

single leg leg press is pretty good and pre exhausting too

Neil Hill type big rep rest pause sets....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been following Neil Hills methods, mainly due to a sh1tty shoulder injury, legs have definitley

improved, not big shakes but definite improvement, doesn't pscarb only do high reps

leg workouts? His legs seem pretty good as well.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive built my legs before,so its not really a problem,there getting

bigger doing pretty much nothing,all the muscles are developed,

but not squating they wont get really big,but im not bothered,

i train for fun now lol.but if i could hammer them regular,get

them really pumped i suppose i could get some good gain lol.

ive got some nice jeans n stuff that i dont want to grow out

of:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO, two old codgers in here with their injuries and then me, a spring chicken! What is the world coming to :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> LMAO, two old codgers in here with their injuries and then me, a spring chicken! What is the world coming to :lol:


I know Mals getting on but thought Team 1 was fairly youthful:confused1:

:rolleye:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol,my wrist is fvked now:lol: need to find a good set of wraps

or something tomoz.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I know Mals getting on but thought Team 1 was fairly youthful:confused1:
> 
> :rolleye:


no school like the old school,


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I know Mals getting on but thought Team 1 was fairly youthful:confused1:
> 
> :rolleye:


Im 24 but feel like 34 and look 40 :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Standing military press*

Bar x 8

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

80kg x5

90kg x 3

*Close grip bench press*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

135kg x 4

*DB side raises*

24kg x 12

24kg x 10

28kg x 6

*Skull crushers on cable pulley machine*

50kg x 20

70kg x 16

Stack x 12

*
Smith press*

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

*Tri pushdown machine*

Stack +40kg x 15

Stack +50kg x 10

Stack+60kg x 5


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workouts still looking strong son and i no the food is their to support it. looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Well rack deadlifts weren't great today, went for 310 hoping for a solid triple, looking for 6 and couldn't move it  Has been a long week working solid 10hours and a little stressful so sleep hasn't been great. Still, always have a bad session every once in a while. Not been on anything for nearly 3weeks now so that no doubt has a role as well.

Pictures will be done this weekend, tomorrow I expect.

*Rack DL*

60kg x 6

150kg x 6

230kg x 6

310kg x FAIL :lol:

*BB UH row*

120kg x 12

150kg x 9 and 1 partial

160kg x 6

*Behind neck pulldown*

75kg x 15

85kg x 9

100kg x 5

*V Bar pulldown*

100kg x 6, dropped to 85kg x 3


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

What do you do for a living Chris?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> What do you do for a living Chris?


Rather not disclose that, but it involves killing people. :whistling:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

LittleChris said:


> Rather not disclose that, but it involves killing people. :whistling:


Oh ok, I thought you were going to say something strange for a minute there :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sum good weights there chris,big jump too that 310..get that

next time lol,


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> sum good weights there chris,big jump too that 310..get that
> 
> next time lol,


Got 3 last week with it which is why I was expecting something this week. Didn't squat or SLDL last week though so perhaps an explanation there.

I will not fail you next week master :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Rather not disclose that, but it involves killing people. :whistling:


Are you a waiter at little chef??

Didn't realise you were natty scum atm, you running a PCT?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Are you a waiter at little chef??
> 
> Didn't realise you were natty scum atm, you running a PCT?


LMAO!!!!! :laugh:

No just a few weeks off then back on


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pictures as promised, all feedback welcomed :thumb:

Plenty of fat to go, but 16weeks from Jan so should be manageable..


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha

i just found this... i didn't realise you actually trained little chris


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Pictures as promised, all feedback welcomed :thumb:
> 
> Plenty of fat to go, but 16weeks from Jan so should be manageable..


Looking good mate, but you are officially cheating!!! 

lol, we need these outside in natural light apparently.

(we all look better with those spot lights :lol: )

And you look like louie ferrigno in pumping iron :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lots of food plus decent amount of gear = some good gains, cracking stuff and bodyfat isnt to high at all.

have u done much any cardio while bulking


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> lots of food plus decent amount of gear = some good gains, cracking stuff and bodyfat isnt to high at all.
> 
> have u done much any cardio while bulking


Past month and a bit have been cycling to the gym and back, only 25mins but journey back is uphill. Will be stopping this in next few weeks though when get my motorbike back.

Much appreciated. Legs are the area I want to bring up really, so will be working hard on these next few months.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Looking good mate, but you are officially cheating!!!
> 
> lol, we need these outside in natural light apparently.
> 
> ...


Too cold outside :laugh:

I will ignore that last comment :cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

> ]Too cold outside :laugh:
> 
> I will ignore that last comment :cursing:


Hense the nipple erections in my pics lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i think you have very good potential chris.excellent work,everything

seems to be growing equally. :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking AWESOME....for a natural, keep it up! ;-)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I bet legs are gonna be beter than you think mate. looking good

Is this gonna be your first show diet?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

First show diet yes, have done a few diets in past but never much more than to get the abs showing.

Interested to see what is underneath it all


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

sound good luck mate

If it were me, id give it more than 16 weeks. You could do it in 16 weeks probably but it wont be as smooth and as productive imo as a slower more gentle diet done over a bit longer.

Id start now. end of the day if you think about it why wouldnt you?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Rather not disclose that, but it involves killing people. :whistling:


Ah, you and me both

look at what they make you give


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Pictures as promised, all feedback welcomed :thumb:
> 
> Plenty of fat to go, but 16weeks from Jan so should be manageable..


Get a damn haircut



Looking good mate.

In your double bi, one of your wrists is hanging to the side like gourock - get them both tightened and turned in, peaks your bicep up - on your left arm it looks sh1t because you have some gay angle going on with the wrist on that arm 

Looking really good though!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:
 

> Get a damn haircut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will work on this for next time.

Might just be a number one all over, sorely tempted :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Will work on this for next time.
> 
> Might just be a number one all over, sorely tempted :thumb:


If you go for number 4 all over, its short enough to be really neat, but you can do some sort of styling with it too (if thats your thing). Straight to number 1 will be a bit shocking given the amount now.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: No styling for me son.

Training early mornings this week.

*Decline BB*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

160kg x 4, drop to 120kg x 4

*Machine press*

105kg x 11

Stack (+20kg) x 8

Stack (+32kg) x 5

*
Low incline smith*

100kg x 8

110kg x 5

*
DB flyes*

22kg x 15

24kg x 14

30kg x 7

*EZ curls*

12.5kg either side x 15

12.5kg either side x 15

25kg either side x 6

*Seated DB curls*

22kg x 8 each arm

22kg x 6, drop to 20kg x 2 each arm


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking good and solid mate. Legs will be good when trimmed down


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

whst are those things on top of the wardrobe??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Some old lights that are no longer needed.

If the price is right I may be tempted to part with them


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good mate.

You have a lot of wooden furniture

And get a hair cut.

Keep it up mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Knee seems to be holding up now which I am pleased with 

*
BB Squat*

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 6

220kg x 3

*Ham curls*

85kg x 12

90kg x 12

95kg x 10

*
SLDL*

100kg x 10

150kg x 8

200kg x 6

*Leg extension*

90kg x 15

100kg x 11

105kg x8


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Knee seems to be holding up now which I am pleased with
> 
> *
> BB Squat*
> ...


Crazy weight mate. Huge STDL!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Standing Military press*

Bar x 10

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 3

*
CGBP*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

135kg x 5

*
Smith Press*

60kg x 12

100kg x 6

*EZ Bar skulls*

20kg each side x 10

22.5kg each side x 6, then 4 negatives with a close grip press. (lower bar, but can't raise it, so move towards chest and press, then repeat.)

*DB side raises*

24kg x 12

24kg x 9

28kg x 6

*Tricep pushdown machine*

Stack (+40kg) x 15

Stack (+50kg) x 10

Stack (+60kg) x8


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will be getting two sessions in over the weekend.

Should have my bike sorted by end of the week which will make getting to and from the gym much easier.

In two minds about whether to keep up the 25mins cardio I have been doing cycling back from the gym, or to drop this for the 4weeks before prep starts and give the body a shock. Makes more sense to keep it in surely?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

drop it IMO


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> drop it IMO


For what reasons?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

because droping the little ure doing will have the same effect as adding more food in = more mass.

its only 4 weeks but will mean the cardio is more effective when you start. just my opinion/approach


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

That was what I thought on the other hand as well. Probably not much in it, will see what Jordan thinks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

askin the boy that doesnt do cardio will only get you one answer lmao


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Said it before mate, you should be right now in mode and frame of mind. Start getting it off now an do yourself a favor for the longer run of the diet


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Said it before mate, you should be right now in mode and frame of mind. Start getting it off now an do yourself a favor for the longer run of the diet


Is there not a danger of overdieting and coming in all stringy though?

Maybe talking nonsense but I am not carrying masses of fat, can see details etc and would have thought 16weeks would be ample?

I am keeping diet clean now, one or two odd treats a week, like a doughnut yesterday :lol: .

So you would suggest keeping it in then? How long did you diet for buddy as your condition was pretty good in that first show if I recall.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My 2p is keep it in, imo some form of cardio should be done all the time, 25 mins cycling, that'll

burn around 300 cals, you could have a doughnut:lol:

Don't forget cardio is good for the heart, good for flexibility (if you stretch afterwards)

and is generally good for your health!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well once this prep has been doing I intend to keep cardio in year around as feel so much better for it. Appetite is also markedly improved.

Trained back earlier

*Rack DL*

60kg x 6

150kg x 6

230kg x 6

310kg x 4- told you would get it this for you Mal :lol:

*BB UH Row*

120kg x 12

150kg x 9

160kg x 5

*Behind neck pulldown*

75kg x 15

85x 10

100kg x 6

*Cable pulldowns* (did these in a slight different fashion at the end of the movement and felt it in the lats- too hard to describe in words though..)

2 sets of 20reps

1set of 10 reps

*Rear delts*

3sets of 10reps


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

You not holding a lot of fat mate but enough. What height are you?

Why would you over diet? you can get the worst off or do it more slow and gentle....thus keep the carbs higher and not go flat and stringy.

16 weeks is what i personlly would do if 10-15lb leaner than you are now

longer the better imo and you can back off if you come in quick/up the food.



LittleChris said:


> Is there not a danger of overdieting and coming in all stringy though?
> 
> Maybe talking nonsense but I am not carrying masses of fat, can see details etc and would have thought 16weeks would be ample?
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Height is 5ft 10, reckon have 40lbs or so to lose based on others who have started off. No more than a wild guess mind you.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

i was thinking a good 30 mate. hard to say

no doubt in my mind mate. get some off now. and do it over a longer period. thats my opinion and what i would do in your sittuation. give yourself extra weeks to trial carb ups aswell as taking a chance on this can ruin everythig if you get it rong....catch the flu etcand go down for a couple of weeks...you have the time to play with


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Appreciate the imput buddy, you stick around, very welcome in here.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Will be following Chris

Other thing i bet in your head is you dont wanna be dieting right now as your hoping to gain another wee sneaky lb or two of muscle between now and startign dieting?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

That was another thought actually yes :lol: Not sure how realistic it is. Hear that you gain well at the start of the diet as well as all meals are in order, but I never miss meals so not sure whether this will apply. Supplements will be upped so expect that will assist in some minor way though.

Going to train chest and biceps later as won't be able to get to gym Monday-Wed unfortunately.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is probably why you are reluctant to start chipping away at it now eh? thought so :lol:

Forget the lb you MIGHT gain...you are more likely to lose more size over a shorter diet opposed to a longer one done much more gentle

i wont bust your chops anyways and force my opinion down your neck...but..im a bit of a c*nt and i will perhaps take joy in saying "i told you so" when youa re suffering real bad too early on and carbs are thru the floor several weeks out :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

**** :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I may also take pleasure in r*ping your journal with thoughts on whaty im having for dinenr than night and pictures of food p0rn


----------



## Ironfist (Oct 11, 2011)

Defo will be following. Good luck


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Decline Barbell press*

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

160kg x 4 (reckon could have got a 5th here with assisstance but wassn't too sure on spotter so decided against it), drop to 120kg x 4

*
Machine chest press*

100kg x 12

Stack (105Kg) +20kg x 8

Stack +32kg x 6

*
Cable flyes superset with bodyweight dips*

10plates x 12 and then BW Dips x 10

12plates x 9 and then BW dips x 11

*
EZ bar cable preacher curl*

10plates x 15

15plates x 11

20plates x 4 +2 partials


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thought I'd come and find out for myself lol. Definitely still on I'd say. Awesome weights bro, seriously strong boy :thumb: . Where abouts in Wiltshire are you? If not too far away I'd be up for a sess one day if you fancy it Chris? Be good to compare for sure since we're both thinking of competing same class etc...

Edit: Mental note to self - start lifting heavier now in order to avoid serious embarrassment!! :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff. Still mixing the training with accountancy?


Another late reply!! :lol:

Sure am mate, finish work today for study leave and have my (potentially) last exam on Thursday. Pass that and I can get back on track with the old gym :thumbup1:

Workouts look solid mate, you're a strong fella


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

What show you aiming for Chris?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

UKBFF Portsmouth I think.

My gym is nothing special to be honest Daz, miss training at a proper gym. Trained at Muscleworks when was studying in London, that was a wonderful experience.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Went mental today and had some crunchy nut cornflakes for breakfast and a meatball sub with cheese for luncheon alongside my chicken.

That is all :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Defo go for a longer cut Chris, just for the reason that's it won't be as harsh and you won't be paniced or rushed.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Is pretty much 20 now in terms of mental approach and whatnot, suppose the actual date for the ball rolling so to speak is the 1st Jan. Bring on the icey lanes in the dark each morning 

Although gym does open at 6am now so could conceivably do my cardio inside some days.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats your weight doing mate? Has the cardio brought it down any?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

225lbs this morning, so down a little yes


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

*cough* pics!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

ROFL, some a few pages ago!

Will be next set of pictures Jan 2nd I think, intend to do them every 2weeks. Will keep a record weekly for myself mind you 

Quite excited at the prospect of getting nice and lean


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Exciting times ahead for you mate, prep - especially your first - is such a journey, his and lows but all worth it in the end IMO :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Are there?! I'll go look... hang on... you don't look anything like you do in your avatar!! WTF!!

Looking good mate, quads especially - great sweep.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Exciting times ahead for you mate, prep - especially your first - is such a journey, his and lows but all worth it in the end IMO :thumbup1:


Hopefully, only concern I have is how it will affect my mood and how in this in turn will affect my work. Pretty important I come across well. Not a problem at moment, but have read people feeling like zombies. May be prudent to book some holiday towards end of prep?

Many thanks Daz. Know I won't be the largest on the stage so hopefully if I can get a good condition that will go in my favour. Not afraid of hard work so bring it on


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Hopefully, only concern I have is how it will affect my mood and how in this in turn will affect my work. Pretty important I come across well. Not a problem at moment, but have read people feeling like zombies. May be prudent to book some holiday towards end of prep?
> 
> Many thanks Daz. Know I won't be the largest on the stage so hopefully if I can get a good condition that will go in my favour. Not afraid of hard work so bring it on


Well. :lol: longer, diet, more gentle, only zombie like for a couple of weeks. Plus if its a condition game for you and not a size one :lol:

Yes. I dont go away. Ask RS


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Clean and press from floor*

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

*Standing military press*

90kg x 5

*CGBP*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

135kg x 5

*Smith press*

60kg x 10

100kg x 4, dropped to 60kg x 6

*EZ Bar skulls*

20kg each side x 7

22kg each side x 5, then negative is skull crusher, then move bar to chest in one movement and press back, then descend into skull crusher, 4 of these. Lets triceps get hammered more as still energy left on the negative part of the movement

*DB Raises*

24kg x 12

24kg x 6

*
Single arm cable raise*

17.5kg x15 either arm

*Tri-pushdown stack*

Stack +40kg x 15

Stack +60kg x 8

Stack +70kg x 5


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Strange exercise order mate? Are you taking into account the smith machine bar weights 25kg? It all counts!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

20kg isn't it?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Rack DL*

60kg x 8

150kg x 6

230kg x 6

310kg x 6

*BB UH row*

120kg x 12

150kg x 6

*
3/4 deadlift without rack, lowering bar to mid shins*

150kg x 8

200kg x 8

*Machine row *

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

*
Rear delts*

2sets of 20 middle stack

1 set of 7 full stack

*
Rope face pulls*

3sets of 12


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Strong deadlifting assuming you move the bar more than 2 inches in the rack.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just below knee height for the rack DL.

The 3/4 DL went down further to midshin.

Would like to get 300kg for a few reps on conventional DL next year, God willing.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well that is very impressive, well done!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

my life is complete now


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> my life is complete now


 :lol:

Nice lifting mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you old man 

Working today, really looking forward to driving in on a motorbike in this weather....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mate ure strength has gone booom this year, well surpassed me. think i need to up the dose


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing back workout!! Very impressive. Makes my workout seem pathetic by comparison 

What bike do you have Chris?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

310kg x 6 thats some strong lifting mate very impressive!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a CBF125 at the moment Daz. Few more months practice on the roads then going to get either a CBR600 or a Bandit. Walk before I can run and all that 

Now time to relax and enjoy some Harry Hill and then X Factor


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good choices mate. I had a NS125R for three years before finally taking my test oops. Then went to an old GSX400 Katana before getting an R6. Then a Falco (and a RGV250 at the same time for a few track days), then a Fazer 600, then a R1, then Bandit 600, then a super tenere 750, then another super tenere 750 and now an SV650! Something weird about bikes - a lot of bikers end up changing bikes frequently! Some of mine were forced, mind (R1, both super teneres were stolen). My fave bike of the lot I think was the R6. Loved it!

What did you think of the X-Factor! Bit shocked at the start when Wagner didn't absolutely masacre Creep! He made up for it later though phew. I thought Matt was awesome in his second song.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Matt is favourite to win for me, I don't understand the fuss with Rebecca. Does nothing for me in all fairness. Cher irriatates me immensely!

How do you cope in this weather on the bike Daz?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Matt for me too mate. Sooo glad about tonights result!!

Not too bad - you kinda get used to it after a while. Just take it steady on the bends and be ready to pucker at any slight twitch from the rear!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

strong lil fecker aint ya 

Great lifts, something for me to work towards, never been much of a puller, would explain my sh1t back lol.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Decline BB*

60kg x 6

110kg x 6

110kg x 6

170kg x 4 (assist on final part of 4th rep)

*Machine press*

100kg x 8

Stack (+32kg) x 8

Stack (+42kg) x 4

*Low incline Smith*

100kg x 7

110kg x 6

*DB Flyes*

26kg x 10

32kg x 8

36kg x 5

*
EZ Preachers*

10kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 10

15kg each side x 10


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*BB Squats*

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 6

220kg x 3

*Ham curls*

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

90kg x 10

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

*SLDL*

100kg x 15

150kg x 6

*Leg extension*

80kg x 10

85kg x 10

90kg x 9

95kg x 9

100kg x 8

*
Calves*

20reps mid stack, 30seconds rest, 20reps mid stack, 30secs rest, full stack 20 reps. Calves cramped up then :lol:

First time training them in a while as fairly sure the exercise I was doing placed some stress on that area. Thus lighter today and a very controlled form.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

damn big squats. Very nice

ANy leaner yet?

told you i dont go away :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah squatting has improved this year which I am pleased with, hoping for 6reps on 220 when start cycle properly in Jan.

Did a 20min session on bike after legs today son


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

No training today, so will post my diet up:

2 scoops of MP Total Protein

2 scoops if Instant oats

Bannnana

300g chicken, 2slices of a bread (not a usual choice, but out of sweet potato)

3 Omega 3 Capsules

2scoops MP Total Protien

2scoops MP Instant Oats

2 Omega 3 Capsules

1 Evening Primrose

To come up:

250g rump steak

Potato Wedges

2scoops Total Protein

3 Omega 3 capsules

6whole eggs and some cheese into an omlette

4 Omega 3

1 Evening Primrose


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sets of 3 and 6 boy are you a powerlifter?!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Trying my best eh pal. Was hoping for 6 on final set, just wasn't to be :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Clean and press from floor*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 7

*Standing military press*

90kg x 4

*
CGBP*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

100kg x 9

*Shoulder press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Cable skulls*

12plates x 20

15plates x 20

20plates x 13

*
DB raises*

28kg x 8

28kg x 6, dropped to 14kg x 8

*
Tripushdown stack*

Stack +40kg x 15

Stack +60kg x 6

Stack +70kg x 4


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*BB overhand row*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

130kg x 10

150kg x 5

*
Close V Grip pulldown*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 8

*
Chest supported machine rows*

60kg x 12

85kg x 12

105kg x 10

*Face pulls*

3x 12

*3/4 deadlift without rack, lowering bar to mid shins*

150kg x 10

220kg x 6


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Decline BB*

*
*

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

140kg x 6

*
Machine press*

*
*

100kg x 15

Stack (+20g) x 10

Stack (+32kg) x 6

*
*

*
Low incline Smith*

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

*
DB Flyes*

26kg x 12

32kg x 7

36kg x 5 supersetted with 10 reps on machine flyes

*DB alternate curls*

16kg x 10 each side

24kg x 8 each side

28kg x 6 each side

*Cable EZ Preachers*

12plates x 12

12plates x 12

15plates x 8


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

BEAST. That is all.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Some huge lifts in here! impressive stuff


----------



## rizlagreen (Oct 30, 2010)

dont get rack dl whats the point


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Big strength there mate. Well done


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rizlagreen said:


> dont get rack dl whats the point


Ever tried them?

Less glute and ham involvement for a start, so you can focus on working upper back. Not to mention lifting larger weight so more stress on the muscie.

Off to train legs now, will go a little higher in reps today for a change.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

150kg x 10

180kg x 6

200kg x 4 (felt more like the 220 last week due to the volume)

*Ham curls*

*
*

80kg x 12

85kg x 12

90kg x 10

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

*SLDL*

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

200kg x 6

*
Staggered leg press*

20 reps either leg

15 reps either leg

12 reps either leg (stack)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

A volume-packed workout there, kid!

Brilliant strength still I see


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Feel a bit weaker on some exercises but still trying to lift to best of my abilities


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fvck me, 200kg SLDL!  Good effort Chris. Makes my 160kg x 10 seem like p*ss now


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I got 260 x 6 a fair few weeks ago.

As for DL max its difficult to tell as my sets aren't really conducive to lifting 1RM at the moment- if warmed up with triples and singles would get a better lift for sure.

Would like to have a 300kg for a few reps this time next year mind you


----------



## lump89 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hows prep going mate?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not starting until 2nd Jan, weight at 220lbs and certainly leaner now, so going the right way


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Whens next pics due Chris??

Things seem to be gathering momentum for you, hope it continues mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Clean and press from floor each rep*

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 8

90 x 5

*CGBP*

60kg x 20

100kg x 9

100kg x 8

*Smith press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Cable skulls*

12plates x 20

15plates x 20

20plates x 11

*DB raises*

12kg x 20

12kg x 20

*
French press*

*
*

60kg x 8

*Cable pressdown*

20reps x stack


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*BB Underhand row*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

130kg x 9

*Close V Grip pulldown*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 8

*
Chest supported machine rows*

60kg x 12

85kg x 12

105kg x 10

*Face pulls*

3x 15

*3/4 deadlift without rack, lowering bar to mid shins*

150kg x 10

220kg x 6


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Any leaner yet?

Eh? Eh?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:

I am pretty certain I am leaner as it happens. Have just cut back on the stuff not in my daily diet fullstop. I mean Wed I had a bowl of museli instead of oats and other week had steak and wedges, but thats it.

Off for the weekend so diet will suffer a little, but unavoidable.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> I got 260 x 6 a fair few weeks ago.
> 
> As for DL max its difficult to tell as my sets aren't really conducive to lifting 1RM at the moment- if warmed up with triples and singles would get a better lift for sure.
> 
> Would like to have a 300kg for a few reps this time next year mind you


you did 260kg for 6reps !

i am now your biggest fan  :lol:

f*ck me just had a read through all your workouts and your strength is insane !

the roles have switched my good man and i am now YOUR biggest fan (instead of u being my biggest fan  )

what age and height are you, how long you been training etc ?

keep up the impressive workouts


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

5ft 11 in a pair of rigger boots, 5ft 9.5 bare foot, so reckon probably about 5ft 10? :lol:

24 years of age. Did 3 years of training at Uni but that was naturally and diet wasn't ideal, more time spent on the cider :lol:

2 years now pretty much have been with some assisstance.

Here is an old picture through my natural days.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Living in the South West I approve heartily of the cider. 

I managed SLDL 185kg x 10 yesterday Chris, 15kg down from yours you strong little fecker! :lol: Enjoy the weekend big man!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> 5ft 11 in a pair of rigger boots, 5ft 9.5 bare foot, so reckon probably about 5ft 10? :lol:
> 
> 24 years of age. Did 3 years of training at Uni but that was naturally and diet wasn't ideal, more time spent on the cider :lol:
> 
> ...


cool 

lookin good natural.

seen some of the pics you uploaded recently (not to sure how recent) but you look like a guy from the 80's or somthing loooool, "unorthodox" appearance lets say :lol: (talking about ur face btw not ur physique)

your legs look really good, no wonder you can squat like you do lol

when you thinking of getting on ye ole stage then small stuff ?

do you have a show in mind etc ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO, yes long overdue a haircut!

April for the Portsmouth show.

Was a good weekend on all counts


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> LMAO, yes long overdue a haircut!
> 
> April for the Portsmouth show.
> 
> Was a good weekend on all counts


cool 

i'll be routin for you

keep training like a mad man :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will do Dave. Training chest and biceps in a little while


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Decline BB*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

160kg x 3

*Machine press*

100kg x 15

Stack (+20kg) x 10

Stack (+32kg) x 6

*Low incline Smith*

60kg x 12

100kg x 6

*DB Flyes*

26kg x 12

32kg x 7

*Machine flye*

15 reps with a 1second stretch and slow negative

*Standing alternate DB curls*

16kg x 10 each side

24kg x 8 each side

*
Cable Preachers with EZ bar*

12plates x 12

12plates x 12

15plate x 9


----------



## lump89 (Aug 13, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> LMAO, yes long overdue a haircut!
> 
> April for the Portsmouth show.
> 
> Was a good weekend on all counts


Its may 8th mate not april this year


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Most interesting journal going at the moment, well done mate, you're coming on a treat!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

lump89 said:


> Its may 8th mate not april this year


Bit of extra time then, can't argue with that


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*BB Squat*

60x10

60x10

105x10

155x10

185x6

205 x 5

*Ham curls*

80kg x 15

85kg x 12

90kg x 12

95kg x 8

95kg x8

*SLDL*

100x 12

150kg x 10

190kg x 10

*Leg extension*

80kg x 12

85kg x 12

90kg x 8

105kg x 6

*Toe press*

*
*

20reps 3/4 stack, 30seconds rest, 20reps full stack, 30secs rest, 15 reps full stack.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

205 for 5 ya bEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Had 220 for 4 when I was doing lower volume, didn't quite crack the 220 for 6 which was the aim, but had 3weeks off leg training due to issue with tibula.

Fear not Dave, it will be achieved in 2011


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Clean and press from floor*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 9

*CGBP*

*
*

60kg x 20

100kg x9

100kg x 8

*Smith press*

*
*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

*Cable skulls*

12plates x 20

15plates x 20

stack x 13

*DB raises*

20kg x 10

28kg x 8

*Tri-pushdown machine*

Stack +40kg x 15

Stack +60kg x 10

Stack +60kg x 6

Strength is dipping a little, noticed it past week or so on the CGBP in particular, but wasn't likely to keep the same as when had additional supplementation in me. Just over a TRT dose now, so aim is to keep strength/muscle for the time being until prep begins.

Diet is the same daily now, largely shake based (blend of protein, oats and omega 3 capsules) but doesn't seem to be causing any problems.

Not much else of interest to report :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just with water for me, have used milk in the past mind you.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*BB UH row*

60x15

110x10

140 x8

*
Close grip pulldown*

60x15

80 x 12

90 x 8

*
Chest supported machine row*

65 x 12

85 x 12

105 x 10

*DB row*

60kg x 20 on right arm

60kg x 19 on left arm

*3sets of straight arm pulldowns supersetted with face pulls*

12reps superset with 15reps (3sets)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Have had the past week completely off training, diet has been relaxed to say the least past two days. Have managaed to get a few protien shakes in, but not overly fussed :lol:

Will be updating this journal with a few more sessions before I start a new one for the prep.

Few small details to finalise with Jordan and then all systems ahead.

Past few weeks have had distractions from a female and a sense of not having anything to aim for, but am confident with something to focus on and work towards the next few months should see some positive changes 

Hope everybody enjoyed their food anyway, I certainly did. :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck for the new year mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

And to you Milky


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im routing for you fatty. TIme to get busy in a few days. Its not gonna be easy, there will be low points where you cry like a little girl, high points nd points where you aint even sure who you are or why you are doing this sh!t.

Good luck


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well planned to get in the gym today and get some squats done. Plan was thwarted as they are doing redecoration work over this period unfortunately, so no gym now until next Monday. A full two weeks off, at least I will be raring to go though.


----------

